# Fixed the Llama



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

....Finally. I got a chance to bust out the dremel and some polishing compound and polished the snot out of the touching parts on the slide and slide release. When we bought this gun (Llama IIIa) for my wife (it was the only one she liked at the shop) I was a little hesitant. It had a few rust spots, was older than dirt and had not been taken care of very well. The slide release would lock the slide to the rear just fine, but it took both hands and an abnormal amount of force to actually release the slide. It was cheap, and I thought it was a good learning gun for my wife, especially since it is a smaller copy of a 1911 in .380acp so we got it. We ran over 100 rounds of WWB through it at the range. We had to slingshot the slide to load it but I've heard from some instructors that it is the best way anyway. The only problem she had was with the smallish sights and our rather poorly lit indoor range, I later took a jewlers file to the front sight and squared it up (it was just a semi circle bump) I then painted it black and added a white dot to the front sight and two on the either side of the rear sights. As for function it was great, except 2 out of 10 magazines it would eject the last live round in the mag and lock the slide back. I have never seen this before, has anyone else had this problem. She was not limp wristing it and neither was I. This is the only gun that my wife is comfortable with (I've tried everything from revolvers to Glocks and everything in between) so I'm trying to make it work for her. She has it out at night when I'm either underway or on overnight duty. I am pretty proud of myself for taking this gun to were it is now, but I really need to work on that last live round eject problem. Is the mag spring too strong? Maybe the feed lips are a little stretched out from Lord knows how many rounds have passed through it. I really can't get parts for it and a spare mag is pretty hard to come by as well, I think they stopped making these in the 70's. Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you probably nailed it with the feed lips comment. It's probably bowing outward at the front of the lips, but you should also closely check the top/rear edge of the mag, where the feed lips meet the back edge/spine, and make sure there are no visible cracks. If so, it's time for a new mag, no matter the cost.

If you only have one mag, I'm VERY hesitant to suggest taking any action to "fix" the mag, as it could make it worse or damage it, leaving it completely unusable. Periodically check with Gun Parts Corp to see if they get any mags for it, and if they do, buy a couple. Magazines really are the heart of an autoloader; the best gun in the world is only as good as the mags used to feed it.

Have you had your wife hold a medium-frame (Cheetah-size) Beretta DA/SA .380 or .32 to check the size/feel? I forget the model number(s), but they have made them in single-column versions in the past, and they are relatively slim.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Magazines*

Magazines for both old model (narrow base) and newer (wide base) are readily available in triple-K brand. I have had very good luck with these in my Llama .380s, as have others. $25 from Gunclips.com and others.

Glad your wife likes her Llama. I have 6 of those, but my wife can't rack the slide on any of them.


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the Llama pistols. They are the red-haired step children of the gun world. If you tweak them like you did, they will be fun, accurate and will last a lifetime or more.

Parts aren't that hard to come by. I actually stock and sell most parts for the Llama line except for magazines and recoil springs. The full size Llamas use the standard 1911 springs. As mentioned, Triple K sells the mags as does ammoclips.com. You can get some parts and recoil springs for the .380 at Numrich. I am looking for recoil springs for my Llama .22 if anybody knows where I can get some. Your wife should have fun at the range with her Llama and be encouraged to carry it once it is 100%. The last round issue is probably the feed lips on the magazine. If you load just one round into the magazine and simulate it being stripped you may be able to see where it is out of spec. If you need any parts just send me a message.

YOu can also get different grips on ebay or gunbroker. Your wife may enjoy picking out some grips... tell her it's like shoes! You can never have too many.


----------



## jpuga (Jan 16, 2011)

*llama .380 especial (Made in Mexico)*



larryh1108 said:


> I love the Llama pistols. They are the red-haired step children of the gun world. If you tweak them like you did, they will be fun, accurate and will last a lifetime or more.
> 
> Parts aren't that hard to come by. I actually stock and sell most parts for the Llama line except for magazines and recoil springs. The full size Llamas use the standard 1911 springs. As mentioned, Triple K sells the mags as does ammoclips.com. You can get some parts and recoil springs for the .380 at Numrich. I am looking for recoil springs for my Llama .22 if anybody knows where I can get some. Your wife should have fun at the range with her Llama and be encouraged to carry it once it is 100%. The last round issue is probably the feed lips on the magazine. If you load just one round into the magazine and simulate it being stripped you may be able to see where it is out of spec. If you need any parts just send me a message.
> I am searching for walnut handgrips and barrel for this llama .380. I have not found any other markings. Any information would be appreciated.
> ...


I am searching for walnut grips with llama medallion, also looking or barrel with link for this llama .380.


----------



## Bill Venia Jr (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi guys new member. I have just purchased a very nice Llama Micro Max .380. I have gone to the range this past week and shot very good groups. To my point. As long as I could keep the magazine in it on recoil or the slide reloading. Am I mistakenly hitting the release button or is their a malfunction. Also I can pull the magazine out rather easily. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you have to push the mag release to pull the mag out?
Is it a factory Llama mag?
Can you remove the mag release (just like a 1911) to see if someone filed on it for
some reason?
If you have pics of the mag and/or mag release maybe we can figure this out for you.


----------



## Bill Venia Jr (Jun 5, 2011)

No I do not have to push the mag release, just pull down on it. It does appear to be a factory mag. The gun does break down just like a 1911. I will look at the mag release. Thanks!


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

A factory Llama mag will have "Made in Spain" stamped on the bottom with some grooves near the tip. If it is an after market mag, the Micro Max does accept the older models but they aren't as "tight". MicroMax mags are sometimes "too big" for the older Llamas and get stuck on the way in. It could be a Llama factory mag from the earlier version which could also be not as tight as a factory Micro Max mag. Just some random thoughts....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Most likely, the magazine catch is worn or broken.
It's also possible that the magazine's catch-slot is worn, bent, or peened.

You should not be able to remove the magazine without actuating the magazine catch.


----------



## Bill Venia Jr (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys you all make sense. I will check into all of this. And again sorry for the double post.


----------



## Llamaman (Oct 3, 2011)

Iam having the same problem with my 380 llama what did you do to fix it?And my slide dosent lock back when empty is it suppose to if so any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## sedwards58 (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find a trigger and sheer (spelled wrong) pin for a LLama mini max 45


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sedwards58 said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a trigger and sheer (spelled wrong) pin for a LLama mini max 45


both are on this list and in stock

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories


----------



## junkyarddawg (Nov 24, 2011)

*Llama IXA 45 acp Parts Package*

This parts package has been SOLD:smt082

Llama IXA 45 acp parts package

Hi,

I recently joined this forum because it is one of a few that has talked about the Llama IXA 45 acp.
I inherited a weapons collection which consist of several hand guns, rifles and shotguns. Also a parts bank that needs cataloged!
I do have parts to a Llama IXA 45 acp already cataloged, cleaned, oiled, bagged seperately and ready to use. All parts are in excellent condition.
This is a great parts pakage for rebuilding, replacing or repairing Llama IX series.

The package contents:

-ALL screws,retaining pins and springs

-trigger assembly

-grip safety assembly

-rear sight assembly

-recoil spring

-recoil spring bushing

-recoil spring retaining tube

-barrel bushing

-plunger assembly

-firing pin assembly

-hammer assembly

-mainspring housing assembly

-cartridge assembly group

-disconnect assembly with sear pin

-extractor

Also included in package:

-R/L Original Walnut wood pistol grips with screws and Llama insignia on both grips.

-2-original magazines with "MADE IN SPAIN" stamp on the bottom.
(I can supply phoitos to prove authenticity)

***MAIN FRAME,SLIDE,SLIDE LOCK AND BARREL- NOT INCLUDED

This is a PACKAGE DEAL ONLY and I am asking - $140.00 or best offer.
Serious interested individuals can contact me by email: [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Bigmoose61 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello I have a LLAMA IXA .45 ACP and I need a clip and a new SLIDE STOP. Does anyone know where I can find it? Please any help is good.



larryh1108 said:


> I love the Llama pistols. They are the red-haired step children of the gun world. If you tweak them like you did, they will be fun, accurate and will last a lifetime or more.
> 
> Parts aren't that hard to come by. I actually stock and sell most parts for the Llama line except for magazines and recoil springs. The full size Llamas use the standard 1911 springs. As mentioned, Triple K sells the mags as does ammoclips.com. You can get some parts and recoil springs for the .380 at Numrich. I am looking for recoil springs for my Llama .22 if anybody knows where I can get some. Your wife should have fun at the range with her Llama and be encouraged to carry it once it is 100%. The last round issue is probably the feed lips on the magazine. If you load just one round into the magazine and simulate it being stripped you may be able to see where it is out of spec. If you need any parts just send me a message.
> 
> YOu can also get different grips on ebay or gunbroker. Your wife may enjoy picking out some grips... tell her it's like shoes! You can never have too many.


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, I do have the regular slide lock and an extended slide lock for the Llama .45. If interested just send me a message by clicking on my name.


----------



## Lewis48 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello Larry, new member as of today. I recently bought an old Llama IIIa series 4. Looks like the middle 380 you pictured in your reply. Speaking of your reply, you stated that you stock most parts for this pistol. The slide and frame are pretty pitted. Do you have a nice slide, frame etc. I've looked at some you tube videos for re-bluing gun parts and though it looks doable, I'd rather experiment with a replacement part in hand in case it I mess up. Thank you.


----------



## LlamaFan (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi gang. New member here. Have a Llama IIIa (locked breech) .380 which I acquired many years ago from a retired police officer - it was his off-duty gun at the time. I have enjoyed it immensely; it is a fun gun to shoot; not 100% reliable, but fun nevertheless.

Over the years I have had to replace a few parts - recently I replaced the sear pin because the grip safety didn't work - the pin was severely bent. It works OK now.

One question for the Llama experts - When I rack the gun if I don't slingshot it, it can hang up (gun empty no magazine). It appears when the slide is pushing the barrel back into battery and locking the breech, it doesn't slide smoothly. It shoots OK most of the time, but I want to know if others have less than a smooth return into battery. At one point I thought it was the disconnector, but that is not where it is hanging.

For the member who didn't have a magazine that locks in place, I bought three Triple K magazines and had to do a bit of gunsmithing to get them to work. The after-market magazines did not go far enough in to the gun to allow the lock engage the slot in the magazine. A little touch-up with a file on the top of the slot in the magazine, and all is well. 

I also got an early magazine off eBay and that was a different problem. Apparently it is from an old Model III; the follower has a protruding tang instead of a nice rounded front end, and won't chamber the last round. Oh well, that's the spare one I now use with SnapCaps to test the feed after cleaning.

Thanks for adding me - any info on the not-smooth slide closing the breech would be appreciated.


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, you brought back an old thread!
Almost 10 years from the first post.
No matter, issues are issues no matter how old a thread is.
A lot of guns we shoot are 50+ years old.

The only thought I have with the slide issue is the barrel link... it may not be in spec after a lot of use or just out of spec from the start.
Maybe other 1911 experts can chime in or maybe start a new thread if this goes nowhere?
Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

Another thought...
Is the slide release post that goes thru the frame bent a tiny bit?
The release goes thru the link and if it's bent it could raise the link just enough to impede the slide/barrel interaction.
Just a thought....


----------



## LlamaFan (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks, larryh1108 for those ideas. When I get a chance over the next few days I'll check those out. I have a spare barrel link and link pin, so I'll "mic" the replacement and compare it to the one currently in the gun. Your idea got me thinking - if there is any "slop" in the fitment of the slide stop pin where it engages the barrel link, there might be enough lost motion to have the barrel not align well with the locking slots in the slide. I'm hoping that is the case; or perhaps the slide stop is bent, or something to cause that kind of misalignment during the return to battery condition. Now that I have a "mission" I'll get into it and replace the link if needed. I'll report back next week. Thanks again.

PS - I found an animated sequence on youTube on how a 1911 style pistol works. It shows that the slide pushes the barrel up into position; you may have gotten it right - at least I can see that if the conditions you proposed exist it would certainly cause the symptoms I described.


----------



## LlamaFan (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, I tried all the recommended things, with no improvement. Then I stopped "fiddling" with the gun and studied it and its parts carefully. It seems the locking lugs on the slide had built up a "kerf" or ridge at their tips, probably from use; when the barrel was returning to battery the lugs on it (it is the locked-breech version of the Llama) would hit that small ridge and hang up if not pushed firmly into battery; occasionally the spring was not providing enough momentum to do that. 

Someone else in this forum mentioned polishing and polishing and polishing to get the Llama to function well - so I did. After some work on the slide lugs to smooth their surface out, I was surprised that the pistol returns to battery as smooth as sliding down a hill on ice. It's like a new gun!

All the suggestions on this board were helpful - if they didn't solve the problem they eliminated many possibilities which enabled me to zero in on the issue. Thanks to all - I'm off to the range as soon as the rain goes away! Next task is to polish the ramp I guess to get the Llama to feed JHP bullets reliably. Frankly, if this little gun didn't feel so good in the hands when firing I wouldn't put the effort into it - there are a number of compact 1911 - .380s around (but pricey).

In my commitment to this gun I have acquired as many of the different spare parts as I could find at Numrich and other vendors and on eBay - to keep it humming. Llama made a number of changes over they years - mine is a locking breech with firing pin stop and an unventilated rib at the top and no chamber full indicator. That complicates the parts procurement a lot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

LlamaFan said:


> ...It seems the locking lugs on the slide had built up a "kerf" or ridge at their tips, probably from use; when the barrel was returning to battery the lugs on it (it is the locked-breech version of the Llama) would hit that small ridge and hang up if not pushed firmly into battery...After some work on the slide lugs to smooth their surface out, I was surprised that the pistol returns to battery as smooth as sliding down a hill on ice. It's like a new gun!...


Those ridges indicate metal that's too soft for its purpose.
This has always been a problem with Spanish-made guns: Parts are either too hard or too soft.
For some reason, the various Spanish arms factories had lots of problems with properly heat treating parts.

If the slide is too soft, it will continue to batter and deform.
Also beware of sears which are too hard, and which are therefore brittle.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow! This thread is one of the worst advertisements I've ever seen for any brand. I mean, I fully understand those who are on a quest to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse, and mostly approve, but can we all agree that the Llama brand is one of the worst choices available for a self defense weapon?

P.S. I actually own an old Llama .22 revolver that my sister gave my dad, back in the 1960's. It looks OK, functions reasonably well, but shoots 5" patterns at 20 feet. I remember well that he took it out and shot it once, bragged on it profusely, then put it back in the box and never touched it again. I dragged it out a while back and fired six rounds through it, myself, after which I cleaned it, put it back in the cardboard box and stuck it in an obscure drawer for my grand kids to discover someday, when they are grown. It should be quite a mystery and should provide them with years of entertainment, wondering what kind of stories it has to tell.


----------



## levi.loft (Oct 15, 2021)

larryh1108 said:


> Hi, I do have the regular slide lock and an extended slide lock for the Llama .45. If interested just send me a message by clicking on my name.


Not sure you'll see this but I am also looking for a slide lock for a Llama Especial IIIA. Mine is bent just enough to prevent reassembly. Any thoughts?


----------

